# Aggressive behavior



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

For the first time tonight I thought my dog would bite me.
She was outside digging in the snow intently with her nose, I called for her and when she didn't come I went over to her and tapped her neck ( which I have always done to get her attention with good results). She growled and snapped at me, then went back to digging with her nose continuing to growl, rather fiercely. 
I verbally reprimanded her but she continued. 
I backed away and waited ,when I was about 15 ft away she stopped growling, continued to dig.
About 3 minutes later she came to the porch wanting to come in, perfectly normal.
Thoughts?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

You ain’t the boss. Right then, right there, you should have shown dominice.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I would of kicked him, am I mean, I don't know but that's what I would of done. My retrievers would never think of such a thing so I've never dealt with that behaviour.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

She was "on the hunt". I suggest you NOT tap her on the neck to get her attention! How about a nice shrill whistle? Failing that, you could always dump a load of aluminum baking pans near her head.

Mon


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Is this a pit bull?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> I would of kicked him, am I mean, I don't know but that's what I would of done.[/QUOTE
> 
> You’re mean, and behind the times.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Is this a pit bull?


Yes, a rescue. I have had her since last July. All I know is that she was attacked before I got her. She hasn't been around other dogs since.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I intentionally use the neck grasp to mimic the Alfa *****. ( something changed the b word...lol)


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Skamp said:


> You ain’t the boss. Right then, right there, you should have shown dominice.


I do but this was very intense, out of the ordinary. That is why I posted.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

roadless said:


> Yes, a rescue. I have had her since last July. All I know is that she was attacked before I got her. She hasn't been around other dogs since.


Then I would suggest professional help. You don’t know this dog all that well and it’s not like a lab or beagle. There have been way too many owners of loveable and sweet pits killed by them.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Then I would suggest professional help. You don’t know this dog all that well and it’s not like a lab or beagle. There have been way too many owners of loveable and sweet pits killed by them.


I hear you, she certainly stopped me in my tracks for a few minutes, it was frightening. It is my second pit recuse, but I have never experienced this before. 
Now she is curled at my feet ,docile as usual .
Weird.
I will check into a professional.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Prey ? I am at the top of the food chain and the alfa of my mountain. 
Am I behind the times, maybe ? But I'm not gonna let any animal be aggressive towards me go unchecked.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Exactly oneradad....this cannot happen again. I will check with an expert first, but I will do what's necessary.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A pit that was aggressive to the point of frightening you -- I'd put it down. That dog will turn on someone someday out of the blue, just like it did here, but it won't turn out so good. Sorry, but if it were me, the dog would be gone - today.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

roadless said:


> For the first time tonight I thought my dog would bite me.
> She was outside digging in the snow intently with her nose, I called for her and when she didn't come I went over to her and tapped her neck ( which I have always done to get her attention with good results). She growled and snapped at me, then went back to digging with her nose continuing to growl, rather fiercely.
> I verbally reprimanded her but she continued.
> I backed away and waited ,when I was about 15 ft away she stopped growling, continued to dig.
> ...


There are such a wide range of variables, it's impossible to be certain about anything, especially without being present.
But I'll add to the advice given already, making a few assumptions.
First, I think this is the rescue pitt that you talked about in another thread, and she was recently ill, upset tummy.

Right off the bat, there could be some underlying reasons her bad behavior.
Still feeling sick
She's still new to you
Unknown previous experiences

In general the behavior she displayed is "territorial aggression".
She had her nose in something and told you to "back off".

The "why" is what I don't know but it could be as simple as some grass she was trying to eat, like dogs do when their stomach is upset.
The reason is good to know, but the aggression is what you are concerned with, rightfully so.
You've caught it early, so corrective training is where I'd start.
Every breed is different, so pay close attention to body language, just as you did this time.
But the basic training is generally the same, so read thru this.....

http://dogtime.com/dog-health/dog-behavior/5819-training-territorial-dog-andrea-arden-faq

Next time you use the "touch" signal, try the hind legs instead of the neck area. For some reason, Pitts respond better to that with less aggression.
Good luck and be firm, but gentle.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, she is the same pup. I had wondered if there was a correlation with being sick and her behavior since I had never experienced such frightening aggression before. Could be.
It's a great idea to use the touch signal on her hind quarters, I will have to re-train myself : )
Thanks for the link to the article farmrbrown, I will read it.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

roadless said:


> Yes, she is the same pup. I had wondered if there was a correlation with being sick and her behavior since I had never experienced such frightening aggression before. Could be.
> It's a great idea to use the touch signal on her hind quarters, I will have to re-train myself : )
> Thanks for the link to the article farmrbrown, I will read it.


Just remember, this is trial and error at this point and you know more about the situation than we do.
But most aggressive dogs will take a restraint from the neck area the wrong way, plus you are closer to their mouth.
However the Rottie's I've had were the opposite and hated to be grabbed by the hips or hind legs. Every breed and every dog is different in some way, but it sounds like you need to take back a little authority and control so that even in the tense situations, she knows the rules.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Kind of sounds like resource guarding to me. Whatever was down there was hers, not yours. She might be curled up at your feet 20 minutes later, but that might not be because she sees you as mom and wants to be curled up near mom, it might just be that she likes to cuddle and that's what she wants to do now.

Dog training is different when you aren't the one who imprinted on them as puppies. I don't think I'd do that alpha thing you've been doing, and I am kind of interested to hear what a professional would say.

I see rescues a lot, and how they interact with my dogs. My opinion is that while almost all of them are as safe as any dog, some of them never fully understand proper social interaction. There are some dogs who will warn my dogs away from them and their human, or even try to attack, regardless of how the human feels about it. I won't go into long winded stories, but my opinion is that sometimes this looks more like resource guarding to me than protectiveness or nervousness. I always ask when I get that feeling, and so far it is almost always a rescue that someone hasn't had a lot of time with.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Sometimes the "alpha" thing is misunderstood. It isn't necessarily a violent or physical thing, but more psychological.
I usually do it with food if it's needed, although it depends on the exact situation. But being the one who has control of the food in return for the dog's obedience and submission/cooperation is the goal.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

That's once, That's twice, there would be no That's thrice.
You say she was attacked .. are you sure she was the 
victim?
Dr Pol says that with a new / young animal you should poke your finger in any place or hole on the animal.
I do that with my puppies. and my adults are used to it also.. I do refrain from the hole under the tail, however I take food away from them just because , at an early age so they don't get the idea that it is just theirs..
If the puppies growl while eating with the other puppies, I take the food away and give it back at a later time.. they might growl after that, but not loud enough for me to hear.. IDK.
as for giving her a kick.. I agree.. It doesn't have to be a bone crusher, just enough to let her know, hey, I'm boss here..
grabbing by the hind end is not any better than the neck.. a dog can twirl and bite faster than you can pull your hand away..
.....jiminwisc...... .


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Clearly she had the upper hand it that particular situation, I don't want to have a knee jerk reaction and put her down without exploring possibilities. 
I am checking here and have calls out with professional s near me.
I do appreciate everyone's imput.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That's once, That's twice, there would be no That's thrice.
> You say she was attacked .. are you sure she was the
> victim?
> Dr Pol says that with a new / young animal you should poke your finger in any place or hole on the animal.
> ...



Good question. Far too many pit rescues are lying to place their dogs. It’s resulted in some terrible tragedies.

http://blog.dogsbite.org/2017/06/dog-bite-fatality-adopted-out-pit-bull-kills-virginia-beach.html


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Dealing personally with a strong willed female Jack Russell Border Collie cross who likes to go to ground and looses all track of time and good sense, I had a lot of sound advice but given the fact that your girl is a pitty never mind, you are making the right decision going to a professional trainer.

My girl will go to ground and stay there until I have to bodily drag her out and she is snarling and sputtering like a wolf with a bad attitude until I give her a clout on her shoulder and tell her to knock it off. By that time she sees that it is me and is like, 'oh, hi mom, wanna see what I caught?' and she is diving back into the hole and dragging out a vole for me to see and praise her for catching.

So under those circumstances, I agree that she is in 'prey' mode but given that a Pit Bull is a completely different bag o chromosomes compared with a 35 pound Jack Russell/BC cross with a different type of attitude. 

I too teach my pups from day one that I have the right to touch them anywhere I want to and remove anything from their mouths that I want to and they must allow me to do it. Dominant down is their first lesson. It took two of us to convince out Australian Cattle Dog what dominant down meant and it took both of us lying on him to convince him but he learned.

Also alpha dominance must occasionally be reinforced. No physical punishment is allowed on our dogs but early on my husband heard me yelling at the top of my lungs at one of our dogs and waving my arms over my head with the dog wanting only to get away from this mad woman in as low of a belly crawl as it could. DH asked me what was going on as the dog tried to crawl under his skin and I said, just reminding her who is boss. She growled at me over possession of her food bowl. Now I occasionally hear my husband do the same thing and I ask him if everything is okay. He usually responds that one of the dogs is being a jerk and he is reminding it who is alpha dog in the pack. 

Usually the recipient of his tirade is trying to crawl under my skin by that time.

I really don't think your dog is possessed. Even being a pit bull possessed sort of thing. I think she just momentarily was on the hunt and forgot who was boss. A good trainer should be able to realign her attitude for you so the behavior doesn't escalate. If it was any other breed I would just suggest doing the 'momma dog' treatment on it. Grab it by the scruff of the neck, drag it away from whatever it is centered on, give it a light shake and then grab it's muzzle and squeeze lightly until it whimpers then let go and praise praise praise. It's amazing how this will work on even an adult dog if it is of the right attitude.

Good luck and bless you for taking in a rescue dog.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep just gonna basically say what everyone else said. Reinforce that you are alpha on a daily basis.. whatever it takes, be creative! Always let em know when they are being a good dog and praise them. Never ever let them be alpha in any way ever. It's in their nature to test you almost daily till they get you figured out, but after awhile you will have em trained and they won't test as much. It's kinda like the pecking order with chickens.. just gotta remind em every single time that you are the boss no matter what it takes. Can't even let em win one time or they will keep trying you more often! 

I love bullies by the way and I currently have 3 rescues. Things don't always go smoothly and they don't always learn the first time. Be consistent and always be alpha! Love em when they are being good, even if it's just them laying down being quiet. Toss em a treat or give em some love.


----------



## indios (Oct 20, 2008)

As a long time trainer of tracking dogs, dogs when they are on "scent" are using their most primitive part of the brain., this why police dogs want to "attack" when they find their "quarry", (heaven help the chasee if he/she decides to strike the dog, then it is very hard to get them to let go, and they will lash out at the handler) best to get their attention first, sharp whistle, hard nudge (SOFT KICK?) and show them the REWARD they are working for, favorite toy, lots of praise for mine. she was a rescue (4th owner) I was the reward for her, praise from me was enough! you should get the dogs attention first.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

roadless said:


> Clearly she had the upper hand it that particular situation, I don't want to have a knee jerk reaction and put her down without exploring possibilities.
> I am checking here and have calls out with professional s near me.
> I do appreciate everyone's imput.


Yup I agree, no need for that yet. Neglected dogs grow a strong sense of independence, and an independent dog will resource guard. She didn't bite you, so she likes you enough to give you a warning. I want to add to some of the training advice.

Just wait quietly by the door until she agrees to sit, in or out. Practice that by a cabinet or closet that has some treats in it, too, and food. If at all possible, fix up her bowl behind a closed door, and only bring it out to her if she sits. She can't open doors, right? She'll start to get the inkling that your brain makes you more formidable than she thought. Use an attention command before the sit, and that is a good first command to use before yelling "no digging" or something like that.

Just my opinion, but it works for me.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I use the wait command before feeding and at the door before allowing her to eat or go out. She does well with that.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Good question. Far too many pit rescues are lying to place their dogs. It’s resulted in some terrible tragedies.
> 
> http://blog.dogsbite.org/2017/06/dog-bite-fatality-adopted-out-pit-bull-kills-virginia-beach.html


Scary stuff Lisa.
I did get papers from a vet when I adopted her, that was the only thing I have on paper. I was told she was rescued from NYC ,where the vet was, and that she had been attacked 6 weeks prior to my getting her. She seemed to be in ok physical shape, other than having pups and was spayed.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG it's a Pit !! Let's kill it!!

Not being there, I can only surmise. But I think that the dog was very focused on what she was doing and if indeed she was attacked or abused before, this was a natural reaction to being startled. You invaded her space. Six weeks is not a very long time to get over being attacked. She obviously was hurt if a vet was involved. If it were my dog, I'd watch for any similar behavior before I did anything rash. I would be on alert to whatever situation the two of you are in, so you don't get snapped at again and do extra things with her to make her feel safe and gain her trust while teaching her you are the alpha. Pits are smart. They can be very loyal and fun dogs.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wolf mom said:


> OMG it's a Pit !! Let's kill it!!
> .


 I don't say that lightly as I own big dogs and love animals, but there's a difference with a pit in that their bite is very much worse than their bark. The O.P. said he was afraid of her at that point, and that she had been attacked before, and yes, its a pit --to me that's a recipe for disaster. I hope I am wrong, but I'd never put my family in that situation, there's too many other good dogs out there needing a home.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, mnn2501, but thinking your dog will bite you, does not mean that you are afraid of him. It may mean that you now have a healthy respect for the dog. And learned to make the dog aware of you before touching her when she is so focused. Heck, they are still in the "getting to know you" stage.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Why does the dog get a pass ?

If a human charges you with their fists swinging are you gonna just tell them "stop that right now or you're not gonna get a treat ?" It's like the bully, until you stand up for yourself they will continue to bully you. If the bully is big, get a stick


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I recently had to deal with this situation - I've had a Pyr for just over 3 yrs, got her as she was weaned. She's always been people friendly, but kept the foxes out of my chicken house very well. Never so much as warned anyone, though I've always been careful. When people were going to come pick up eggs, I kennel the dogs so I can open the gates and let the customers drive in. The kennels have never been punishment - doors usually open and the dogs very often choose to lie in their beds. A month or so ago, a friend was coming for eggs, a gal I've known for years. I kenneled the dogs before she was coming, and proceeded to feed chickens and had the dogs' food with me. 

The Pyr had 3 times attacked the smaller Pyr cross, - it seemed to be food issue, so I kenneled them before bringing out the food. They're always fed in their own pen. The attacks resulted in no blood, just lots of noise and dominance, which the smaller dog accepted.

The woman walked into the barn with me, and instantly the Pyr leapt at the fence, snarling and growling and would not stop!!! I was talking to her, and I saw her eyes move towards me, but she wouldn't quit. It was frightening. The gal just backed off a bit, didn't scream or anything. Finally, we went out of the barn, probably 3 min or so, after the start of the behavior , when Belle finally quieted. For the next week, everything seemed fine, and when the same gal came, I asked her if she was willing to walk into the barn with me. Dog was kenneled of course. She (the dog) acted the same, not quite as hysterically, but extremely aggressive. Now, I know some people will say she knew something about the woman I didn't, but that just doesn't make sense. I've worked with this gal for years, she's not an animal person, but not afraid or loud, or anything else I would attribute aggression to. She wasn't threatening me in any way, her speech and demeanor was relaxed and comfortable.

I had her put down, because I couldn't trust her. There was no reason for the behavior, and when a 110# dog acts that aggressively, it's just not acceptable. It doesn't matter what triggered it, - it wasn't something I could manage or put up with. Who knew knew when it might happen again, when she wasn't in the kennel. I truly think she would have knocked us both down if she hadn't been in the kennel, (which is large, and as I've said, her go-to place) Strangers have often come with me to buy hens or look at my worm bin, and the dog had never acted that way before, not so much as a warning growl. Many times, with people that come here often, Belle would practically knock them down with friendliness - wanting to be petted, rubbing against their legs, but too big to be welcome doing that. What really got to me was that she wouldn't stop. She was literally leaping at the fence, snarling and growling. Not good!! So, though I'm sorry to have to do it, she's gone.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh, I almost forgot the postscript!! I heard through the local grapevine that the woman who bred this dog, had to put her littermate down for the same reason!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Every night is a three dog night up here, these guys are my best friends.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> Every night is a three dog night up here, these guys are my best friends.


Good lookin pups!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dogs that growl and snap at me are dead dogs. My dog, your dog, my mothers dog, it doesn't matter. There are lot of good dogs in the world, no reason to keep a bad one around.

Muleskinner2


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

muleskinner2 said:


> Dogs that growl and snap at me are dead dogs. My dog, your dog, my mothers dog, it doesn't matter. There are lot of good dogs in the world, no reason to keep a bad one around.
> 
> Muleskinner2


Best stay in Arizona, if a dog of mine growls or snaps at you, it means you have it coming.
Maybe a better way of putting it is, if my dog is out of line, that's MY responsibility and I'll handle it, not you.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe I should of said, on my property. If a dog comes on my property and growls or snaps at me he is a dead dog. On the other hand that isn't always the case. If I am walking down the side of a public road and a dog runs out into the road and attacks me, he gets shot. Barking is one thing, growling and trying to bite is something else all together.

If my dog went on your property and growled or snapped at you, I would expect you to shoot him. If I saw him doing this on your property, I would shoot him.

Muleskinner2


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hmmm Well maybe I'm wrong about this as I've never had a pit before. My dogs have all been high powered dogs though, except for the lab I have now. And I've always had control over what they do...just seems to come natural. The last few years I've been dealing with a Karakachan and she is definitely a powerful dog with an attitude. This dog thinks for herself and I've learned to interact with her differently. By this I mean I actually *communicate* with her. Now don't laugh! This works! I simply have to stay calm...inside and outside of self...and move slowly and deliberately.

If my Karakachan was acting as your pit was and I wanted her to stop that behavior, I would first assess the "strength" of what she was doing. In other words I would evaluate how badly she wanted to do what she was doing. Knowing my dog I know I can walk up near what she is doing and just stand there waiting. She will look up at me, maybe growl yet I would not move nor get anxious. After awhile,* she moves away* from what she's been doing. I've done this with food items she has found and definitely wants. However, in a case you've described I would probably get a juicy piece of aromatic meat...remembering a dog's smell is very strong. I would simply stand near that dog with the meat in my hands and WAIT for her to come to me. When she does ...and she will... only then would I walk over to where she was and stand over the spot to show it belongs to me. Only then would I let her have the meat I have in my hands.

Showing you're the alpha is important; however, showing you're the boss is quite different. An alpha can "boss" with instinct and primal smells without ever touching or speaking...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My pup, Lola , has not displayed that behavior with me since although she did try to protect me when a girlfriend was loud and flailing her arms telling me a story....Lola did a low menacing growl yet immediately chilled when I told her it was ok.
Exactly the behavior I want for a pet/ guard dog.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

muleskinner2 said:


> Maybe I should of said, on my property. If a dog comes on my property and growls or snaps at me he is a dead dog. On the other hand that isn't always the case. If I am walking down the side of a public road and a dog runs out into the road and attacks me, he gets shot. Barking is one thing, growling and trying to bite is something else all together.
> 
> If my dog went on your property and growled or snapped at you, I would expect you to shoot him. If I saw him doing this on your property, I would shoot him.
> 
> Muleskinner2


Best stay in Arizona then. 
On my property that will get you a one way ticket to no where.
I may have you confused, but aren't you the guy who took in a mule that ended up kicking his former owner in the gut, right in front of you?
You didn't shoot that mule, the man that got kicked had it coming and both you and the mule knew it.
If you go around putting a bullet in family members without thoroughly investigating the reason, you should expect the same treatment.
Like I said, best stay in Arizona than risk bringing that foolish behavior where it'll get you in trouble.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

farmrbrown said:


> Best stay in Arizona then.
> On my property that will get you a one way ticket to no where.
> I may have you confused, but aren't you the guy who took in a mule that ended up kicking his former owner in the gut, right in front of you?
> You didn't shoot that mule, the man that got kicked had it coming and both you and the mule knew it.
> ...


Sorry, I don't have any idea what you are talking about. None of my mules have ever kicked anybody.

Muleskinner2


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

muleskinner2 said:


> Sorry, I don't have any idea what you are talking about. None of my mules have ever kicked anybody.
> 
> Muleskinner2


Sorry about that, I remembered the story and not the person telling it.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/its-always-the-mules-fault.556757/#post-7764774

None of my dogs have bitten anyone either, except for the rare occasion when the human was at fault and they've only 
growled or snapped at intruders, like they're supposed to do.
While I have experienced a few dogs with bad manners, it wasn't necessary to kill them for it. As long as it's 1 on 1 and not a pack of dogs, I don't expect that will ever be an option for me unless I make it to a very old age.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wouldbe interested to know how this turned out. Any update?

Sorry, I just saw the update on page 3!


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Muleskinner1...you don't understand dog behavior then if you think how you do. Golden's are family dogs, they love most everyone, and have laid back personalities. 

I have a ASD/GSD mix female dog I rescued from a not so good situation. Have had her since she was 8yrs old, she is now 13 yrs old. Does she growl? Yes she does, it is to protect me, her alpha, but while I tell her no bark or no growl, she is alert to me, my body language and she is protecting me, something that I want her to do. Her breed, one of them, is a one person dog, they are protective and guard what they perceive as their home and their property. 

If anyone, came onto MY property and threatened to or did shoot my dog, I would slap every law at you that existed and ensured that your face and name got out there so the general population and public knew as well.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Grey Mare said:


> Muleskinner1...you don't understand dog behavior then if you think how you do. Golden's are family dogs, they love most everyone, and have laid back personalities.
> 
> I have a ASD/GSD mix female dog I rescued from a not so good situation. Have had her since she was 8yrs old, she is now 13 yrs old. Does she growl? Yes she does, it is to protect me, her alpha, but while I tell her no bark or no growl, she is alert to me, my body language and she is protecting me, something that I want her to do. Her breed, one of them, is a one person dog, they are protective and guard what they perceive as their home and their property.
> 
> If anyone, came onto MY property and threatened to or did shoot my dog, I would slap every law at you that existed and ensured that your face and name got out there so the general population and public knew as well.


You are right I don't speak dog, and never claimed I did. A few months ago a small boy in the town near me had half of his face bitten off, by a misunderstood rescue dog. I wasn't there, I did not see it happen. I don't know if the boy did something to the dog, and I don't care. The dog had growled and snapped at people before this happened. But somebody decided to give this dog another chance. So far this little boy has had five operations. He will carry the scars on his face for the rest of his life.

A guard dog should be an alarm system not a landmine.

I never said that I went around shooting peoples dogs. I said that if a dog came on my property, growled and snapped at me he would be shot. I have two Anatolian Shepherds, and I care as much for those dogs as anybody does for their dogs. But if one of my dogs growled and snapped at a child. In public, or in my front yard. That dog would be shot dead on the spot.

Now if posting vague threats to me on the internet makes you feel better, have at it. I have been threatened by experts, in countries most people have never herd of.

Muleskinner1


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I do speak dog, if you don’t you’ve missed out on years of evolution.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> You are right I don't speak dog, and never claimed I did. A few months ago a small boy in the town near me had half of his face bitten off, by a misunderstood rescue dog. I wasn't there, I did not see it happen. I don't know if the boy did something to the dog, and I don't care. The dog had growled and snapped at people before this happened. But somebody decided to give this dog another chance. So far this little boy has had five operations. He will carry the scars on his face for the rest of his life.
> 
> A guard dog should be an alarm system not a landmine.
> 
> ...


And?! So has my husband....your point being? Has nothing to do with the conversation on hand about canines. I was saying what I would do if someone came onto MY property and shot MY dog. 

I have done rescue for quite a while, Malamutes and Siberian Huskies. I had good and bad come through, each one was re-trained on all the basics, none being rehomed until I and our vet were sure they were good and better dogs. My contract hand a clause in it that stated any dog that the family felt they didn't want or no longer could care for I would gladly take back, no questions asked. 

Was at a park here in VA one afternoon enjoying the evening while watching our son play baseball, had our Malamute Rocky and our red and white Siberian Husky Dakota with us. Two young girls came up to ask if they could pet our dogs, I said sure, put them in a sit stay, then told the girls to go ahead and where to pet, as many go right for the face. Next thing I know I have an angry set of grandparents yelling at me, that I have a "wolf dog" and how dare I bring it into the park, they even went so far as to tell me if I lived near them they would shoot my dogs on site! Went to the park administrator and asked that we be removed, he declined and said my dogs were polite, they were not "wolf dogs" and to merely stay away from me. 

Ignorance, not bothering to understand or to ask, misconceptions and being afraid because my 2nd cousins, 3rd boy, who lives with his aunt from wherever told me through my brothers friend mom that someone got bit, stories that aren't told correctly or accurately, fear of the dog itself, etc. all come into play. 

Once my Cattie Mae passes, I intend to get a German Shepherd as my husband is gone a lot and I am home alone. I also want a hiking buddy and a farm dog. If I am here alone and that dog, who will also be here for protection decides to growl and get in front of me because something on that person isn't what it should be, then I am going to listen. However, the dog won't be without training and commands...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Man, this fun. You people get riled up so easy.

Muleskinner1


----------

